# Solved: Looking for examples of good website design using Dreamweaver CS3?



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hey room, 
I recently bought Dreamweaver CS3 and am taking classes. I will be designing my business website using DW eventually and wanted to see if anyone knows of some good examples of websites created using DW ....thanks in advance..dano


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Dano2 said:


> Hey room,
> I recently bought Dreamweaver CS3 and am taking classes. I will be designing my business website using DW eventually and wanted to see if anyone knows of some good examples of websites created using DW ....thanks in advance..dano


How are we supposed to be able to tell if a site was created is dw cs3 or not?


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

or if not whatever version, I'm just curious to see what others have done with DW...


----------

